# Boudoir Failure



## flyingPhoto (Sep 1, 2021)

Why is it the common mandatory theme to dress the photo subject up in preconcieved notions of what they should wear, and IGNORE how the photo subject actually LOOKS in the clothing,, 

And to also ignore the fact that the photos are meant to convey a certain feeling towards the photo subject when viewed.


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Sep 2, 2021)

-

There was this approach to represent models in more intimate
settings than just normal without conveying a wrong message
that was called "boudoir". Dressed is a special way, lit with ve-
ry elaborate and — given the finality — tasteful techniques.

Nowadays, boudoir is just an other style or approach as film noir
is — or chiaroscuro for that matter — and their definitions have
greatly been tweaked to the ever changing times and tastes.

Sure, film noir was identified to detective genres or horror moods
as boudoir has its classic look but that should not be limiting you
in any way.

In the past, I shot in boudoir style a handicap lady and that was
challenging mainly because of both my preconceived ideas and
the handicap itself. Only after taking some time to talk seriously
about it with her have we both outgrew our filters.

In another instance after that, I photographed a family of four over
a chessboard in the same lighting style at the coffee table.

Have a good time!


----------



## flyingPhoto (Sep 2, 2021)

Tasteful is debatable.... 

90% of what i can actually find on actual photographer websites is nothing but an attempt to turn someone into a penthouse lingerie catalog.


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Sep 2, 2021)

Tasteful in a lighting approach to photography, nothing to do with 
moral values… and my moral values are not offended at all.


----------



## mrca (Sep 2, 2021)

To paraphrase Bambi Cantrell, tasteful as well as beauty, is in the eye of the checkbook holder.  Many women have a pre conceived idea of what they want to wear or what they want to convey.  It is up to the photographer to give his expert advice, but, in the end, pun intended, if it is "acceptable" for what ever reason, to the photographer, his job is to provide what she likes.  If it isn't acceptable or he doesn't want his name on something, he can decline the individual shot or the entire shoot.  I had a "plus" subject want a photo of her butt for her wall.  I photoed what she wanted even though it was  completely unflattering then took the shot I thought that would show her at her best.  Mine is on her wall and her description was I made her look like  "J lo."  But you must have the lighting and posing skills to pull it off.


----------



## Sharpshooterr (Nov 5, 2021)

Flyer, there ya go again, flying without your radar!!! LoL
Lets face it, there are a ton of GWACs out there with literally ZERO skills and some are making a living with those shortcomings!
A REAL photographer is a master at turning lemons into sweet wine.
Many photographers can't take what beauty there is and make it more beautiful. Real photographers make beauty where many swear no beauty exists.
My goal is to always create art whether it's a portrait, boudoir, a nude or fashion.
These young ladies weigh between 250 and 350lbs. Some would not consider them traditional beauties nor would I photograph them in a traditional way! I'll leave it at that.
Feel free to give me your honest comments. 
I did re-crop these a bit so as to not offend the easily offended so these are not my finished framing!!
(these are all FB and IG safe)
SS


----------



## Rickbb (Nov 8, 2021)

The only boudoir shots I've done was at the request of the subjects. The ladies wanted to present their husbands/boyfriends with photos for the bedroom.

They chose what to wear and how to pose, I only helped them to not pose in unflattering ways, (which was a challenge all on it's own).

Did it look like a high end lingerie ad, yep, is that what they wanted, yep, they were quite happy and the gentlemen were too.


----------



## fotodoug (Jan 12, 2022)

flyingPhoto said:


> just Tasteful is debatable....
> 
> 90% of what i can actually find on actual photographer websites is nothing but an attempt to turn someone into a penthouse lingerie catalog.


Boudoir is just the name...in reality the client wants to look sexy, and the photographers challenge is to make that happen.


----------



## newfilm (Feb 25, 2022)

I dont quite comprehend some comments here, but 

noir is techinically the heavy use of shadow to define the scene and final image, not about a particular them associated with it, ie detective or crime..

YET,,, so much of what i have actually seen on photographers websites are really hitting the quasi victoria secret add combined with a bit of hustler, ie sex toys and such like.


----------

